

How to plan humble user-centric web application? - morbidkk
http://ketankhairnar.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-plan-humble-user-centric-web.html

======
morbidkk
I would like to know about your experiences regarding this. thanks in advance.

~~~
mixmax
I think that the key to usability design is that you have to understand both
people, design and technology. This is very broad, and not many can do it.

Basically a good usability designer needs to be a hacker and a painter that
goes to a lot of parties...

